# RadHat 9.0 & Php, NTFS



## T-Flux (10. Juli 2003)

Hy

Ich hab gleich drei fragen auf einmal....

1. Ich möchte den nvidia treiber installieren (ist die *.run Datei) wenn ich die ausfüre will der 
das ich den x-server beende doch ich weis einfach net wie das geht könnte mir da jemand 
helfen ???

2. Ich hab den Apache websever laufen funzt auch bis jetzt einwandfrei doch wie bekomme 
ich es hin das das ding php & MySQL unterstützt ???

3. Was muß ich in der fstab ändern damit ich auf meine NTFS laufwerke zugreifen kann ???? 
(85 GB Konventieren dauert sehr lange) bei suse 8.1 wird das schon automatisch bei der 
instalation eingerichtet doch bei RedHat 9.0 nicht (Schwachpunkt).

Das wär dann erst mal alles.....

MFG T-Flux


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Juli 2003)

T-Flux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hy
> 
> Ich hab gleich drei fragen auf einmal....
> 
> ...



Hast du KDM oder GDM / XDM installiert?
Bei Redhat ist das standardmässig der gdm

ps -ax | grep gdm 
kill pid 
// pid wird beim ps befehl angezeigt



> 2. Ich hab den Apache websever laufen funzt auch bis jetzt einwandfrei doch wie bekomme
> ich es hin das das ding php & MySQL unterstützt ???



Ist PHP schon installiert? 
Dann schau mal hier bei uns in die Tutorials Da ist auch eines wie ich php installiere.



> 3. Was muß ich in der fstab ändern damit ich auf meine NTFS laufwerke zugreifen kann ????
> (85 GB Konventieren dauert sehr lange) bei suse 8.1 wird das schon automatisch bei der
> instalation eingerichtet doch bei RedHat 9.0 nicht (Schwachpunkt).



Die bewertung ob Schwachpunkt oder nicht solltest dir sparen. Denn ich finde es positiv das mir das OS nicht vorschreiben will wo ich was zu mounten habe.

Les dir das Manual von mount durch.
:

```
man mount
```


```
mount -t [dateisystemtyp] [was] [wohin]
```


----------



## JohannesR (10. Juli 2003)

1.
	
	
	



```
killall gdm
```
geht auch. Man spart immerhin eine Zeile.


----------



## T-Flux (13. Juli 2003)

Also wenn ich versuche den x-windows-server zu beenden startet der automatisch neu (x-server) ich lande dann wieder bei dem Loggin (Grafisch) der befehl Killall gdm funktioniert erst garnicht.

zu dem NTFS Problem ich hab in der /etc/filesystem ntfs eingetragen dann habe ich probiert die ntfs platte zu mounten doch mir wird dann gesagt das ntfs dateisystem wird von der kernel nicht unterstützt. warum verstehe ich nicht weil bei suse 8.1 (ältere kernel) wird das dateisystem aschon automatisch gemountet.

plz help


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *1.*
> 
> ```
> ...



fauler Sack 

wenn killall gdm nicht geht nimm doch meine Variante die geht garantiert 

Wegen deinem Kernel. Scheint so das dein Kernel keine ntfs unterstützung einkompiliert hat.

Hier finden sich kernel module die genau das bewirken sollten 
http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/redhat.html


----------



## T-Flux (13. Juli 2003)

Also cris ich bin nicht zu faul denn ich hab geschrieben das deine art auch nicht funktioniert. RedHat startet den server immer und immer wieder neu ganz von automatisch. zudem habe ich auch kein tutorial gefunden bei euch wie ich nun php installieren muß damit das ganze funzt. bitte beachtet das ich REDHAT 9.0 benutze.


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von T-Flux _
> *Also cris ich bin nicht zu faul denn ich hab geschrieben das deine art auch nicht funktioniert. RedHat startet den server immer und immer wieder neu ganz von automatisch. zudem habe ich auch kein tutorial gefunden bei euch wie ich nun php installieren muß damit das ganze funzt. bitte beachtet das ich REDHAT 9.0 benutze. *



Ja der gdm wird immer wieder neu gestartet. Wenn du den obersten prozess gdm killst startet der nicht immer neu.

Der gdm ist der elternprozess des XServers. Sprich dieser startet den X-Server immer erneut und bringt dich zum login.
Wenn du diesen Prozess killst dann kann er auch keinen neuen X-Server starten.


----------



## Habenix (2. September 2003)

"ach wie gut das niemand weiss....."
zu 1)

mach mal 

*init 3*  in der console. Installier das Ding und dann wieder
*init 5* 

Oder schau mal hier vorbei: http://www.redhatforum.net

2)

Ich vermute du musst apache mit php und mysql kompilieren
./configure --help da findest du die exakten befehle

3) RedHat 9.0 unterstützt standardmässig kein NTFS ABER wenn du keine Lust hast dein Kernel zu kompilieren schau mal hier rein:
http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/redhat.html


Gruß

Habeix


----------

